# Healthypets.mercola.com association with Joseph Mercola



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I have seen various posts on the forum linking to articles posted at healthypets.mercola.com and have found them sometimes interesting, but I have also sometimes wondered what this “Mercola” was. This morning’s New York Times has a front page expose re misinformation disseminated by Joseph Mercola, who runs these websites. He apparently got his start promoting “tanning beds”. Everyone obviously can make their own judgment about what is posted on healthypets.mercola but I always like knowing more about the source of various bits of information from the internet and this is one of those sites I had wondered about previously.









The Most Influential Spreader of Coronavirus Misinformation Online (Published 2021)


Researchers and regulators say Joseph Mercola, an osteopathic physician, creates and profits from misleading claims about Covid-19 vaccines.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cassandra said:


> I have seen various posts on the forum linking to articles posted at healthypets.mercola.com and have found them sometimes interesting, but I have also sometimes wondered what this “Mercola” was. This morning’s New York Times has a front page expose re misinformation disseminated by Joseph Mercola, who runs these websites. He apparently got his start promoting “tanning beds”. Everyone obviously can make their own judgment about what is posted on healthypets.mercola but I always like knowing more about the source of various bits of information from the internet and this is one of those sites I had wondered about previously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have found some of the (dog) articles useful, but have learned to read them with some skepticism, and rarely pass them on, because I've also read a number that seem... well, "woo-woo".


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Almost every time I read any article on pets (or anything) I try to find multiple articles on the same topic from various sources. It really helps me to use my own critical thinking skills to better weigh information. It can lead down a rabbit hole on occasion, but generally it’s a strategy that works really well for my learning style. Of course there are ways to actively fact check and review sources, too. I have just personally found that if I read several articles on a topic, I begin to see the different authors’ interpretation of the information and the actual information becomes more clear. I also understand the topic better and I can draw my own conclusions about how much weight it carries. I think that’s part of why I enjoy the forum so much. Reading how 5 people do something differently, or reading how 5 people explain the same thing differently, really helps me understand an issue in a way I can’t explain or learn any other way. I still walk away with my own strategy, but it would be much harder for me to find what works well for us without it.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I take everything I read on the web with a grain of salt. Some articles, even if I am skeptical of, do serve as food for thought which leads me to do more research and sometimes I really learn something this way.

I have not read much from Dr. Mercola lately. I know he is a big believer in keeping vitamin D levels up and he feels the best way to get it is from the sun. My understanding is that his tanning beds are an attempt to get the skin to generate vitamin D in winter and that his beds are not the typical toxic things in tanning salons. I may be all wrong about this but this is what aI recall.

As far as Mercola Healthy Pets, some of Karen Becker’s articles are good, some serve as food for thought and others sound crazy. For example, I thought her presentation on food storage was awesome. However, I watched a YouTube on one of her homemade dog food recipes and I would not feed that greasy slop to my dogs even if they were starving and about to take their last dying breath.


----------

